# Lady of the night



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

A German guy approaches one of the ladies of the night.

'I vish to buy zex vit shoo.'
'OK,' says the girl, 'I'll charge £50 an hour.'

'..ist gutte, but I must varn you, I am a little kinky, ja?'

'No problem,' she replies cautiously, 'I can do a little kinky.'

So off they go to the girl's flat, where the German produces four large 
bedsprings and a duck caller.
'I vant zat you tie ze springs to each of your Hans und knees.'
The girl finds this most odd, but complies, fastening the springs as he had 
said, to her hands and knees..
'Now you vill get on your Hans und knees.'
She duly does this, balancing precariously on the springs.

'You vill please to blow zis kwacker as I make love to you.'

She finds it odd, but figures it's harmless (and after all, the guy is
paying.)

She finds the zex is fantastic, as she is bounced all over the room by the 
energetic German, all the time honking on the duck caller.

Her climax is the most sensational that she has ever experienced and it is 
several minutes before she has enough breath to say,

'Wow!!! That was totally amazing, what do you call that position ?'
'Ah,' says the German .
. .'zat is ze "Audi "

otherwise better known as the ............

Four-sprung Duck technique


----------



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

OOOOoooooooooooooooooooooh :lol:


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

An old one but a good one  :lol:


----------



## QS Track (Jul 21, 2012)

ha :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Its a cracker :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## betty (Feb 14, 2012)

tidy! :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------

